# Eye scratch



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We had a puppy guest in the house the past week and he and Ruby were VERY playful. Yesterday I noticed some thick, green discharge forming on Ruby's eye. I'm guessing the puppy either bit or scratched her there. She isn't squinting and I don't see any swelling or severe redness. Just some very slight redness in the corner of her eye and the discharge. 

Is there anything I can do at home to treat this or does she need a vet visit? If it was on any other part of her body I wouldn't be worried, but I don't want to mess around with her eyes.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I would hold a warm, damp washcloth over the eye periodically throughout the day. If it appears to worsen I'd take her to the vet.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Flush a few times a day with a saline solution.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I always use saline drops and if it doesn't clear up in a day or so, I head to the vet. 

Both our two were at the vet recently for green eye gunk - it turned out just to be allergies. You could try giving her some Benadryl to see if it helps at all - it was all that was needed for our pups. They didn't even send us home with any Rx drops.

I would think if it was actually scratched, it would be irritating to her. But of course, only a vet can tell you for sure. And if it's an infection, she'd still need the vet. When we were at the vet last, she noted that a lot of times if there's a scratch you can actually see it with the naked eye - it will look like a pit on the surface of the eye. I found that interesting, because the other vet in the practice is super quick to do the whole dye-the-eye test even when scratches aren't really suspected.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, never delay with suspected eye injury. Call the vet.

However, the chances of rough play just injuring the eye and not any surrounding tissue is slight...it would have to be a neat bulls eye shot to accomplish that, so check the surrounding area carefully before panicking.

Dogs get a a goopy discharge, if you wipe it away and it keeps coming back, regardless of suspected eye injury, you should also cal the vet b/c it could be a sign of infection or tear duct blockage.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I didn't even consider allergies...we do have a lot of fall elm blooming right now. I'll do a benadryl as well as saline flush today and if it doesn't appear better in a day or so we will take her in. Here's a photo of the goopy eye, not that you can really see anything. I mainly just thought it was a cute picture. ;-)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When one of mine have actually scratched the eye, they squint and/or keep it closed more. When that happens, we go to the vet THAT day. We've had gunky eyes that was cause by allergies, and have had eye infections that need antibiotic drops.
If she is not squinting or rubbing it, rinse with a eye saline, and give some benadryl. If you don't see an improvement, head to the vet.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fergy got green gunk after playing with one of his dog buddies... next time they got together, I noticed the dog buddy had gunky eyes. 
I did take him to the vet got some ointment to apply, but I think that the "Vetericyn" Ophthalmic Gel works just as well. I use it regularly for both 
Fergy and Pearl... It is available at any pet store.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We did a saline rinse last night and the discharge has almost completely stopped! The poor thing looked at me in disbelief afterwards though. I don't think she appreciated it very much! ;D


----------

